# difference between 06/07 and 07/08 390s?



## Guest (Dec 22, 2007)

i've been convinced to go with the rome 390's, and i'm certain i'll be very happy with the purchase. the only predicament i'm in is i need to decide if i should go with this years or last years. i found last years for around $100 online, and this years run $190. 

not only do the toe straps look much nicer on this years, but i would be buying them from a local independent shop, and i'd love to support them. however i'm not rich, and 90 bones is a bit. 

so, is there a big difference b/t this years and last years models to justify dropping the extra cash?


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2007)

I heard the 08's are a little lighter, slightly different straps,and the obvious color changes. I also overhead a guy in my local shop say that they added some "rubber banding" to keep the straps open when unbuckled, but I'm not sure about that. I just purchased some 08's from tightboards.com for $158.00 shipped. Enter code TBEM320 to get 20% off during checkout. I was in a similar situation until I found this deal. I'm all for trying to help out the little guys, but cash is hard to come by and my local shop refuses to negotiate.


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2007)

i did'nt have much pick in which model i got so i have no idea it was used christmas gift ^-^ i am 5'11 high have size 11 shoes and my new used board(LAUGH) is 24 cm, heres a pic of the board *****SnowBoard (Liquid Vortex)***** is it wide enough? and if anyone could tell me any info on the board it would help too. Also i ride goofy and i don't know how to set the bindings(which direction blah blah) thanks guys


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2007)

boooo thread jack...hooraaaaaaay beer!


that said, i just bought the 08's from the local shop today. i got a few gift certifs, so it made the most sense. these are hot ass bindings...only one rather large problem. my old ride boots are a bit too wide to comfortably fit in there. i guess it's time to put the 5 year old chubby boots to rest.


----------

